# The LONER/HERMIT MSN Messenger Directory



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah I know there is already one thread where sasers share their msn addresses, but this one is only for loners or hermits, for those people who don't have so much people if any who they can talk to. 
If you feel like you would like to chat with other lonely people, just share your msn address here! :b

----------------------------------------------------
So my msn is: [email protected]
Feel free to add


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

My msn is listed on the contact page of my profile.

I'm on most of the time even If I appear to be offline.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol I know the feeling I've been called those things as well, I just shrug it off because it says a lot about the person saying it really doesn't it. :um

I don't have MSN.
But I know where you're coming from. :yes


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected]

Let's hope that my better judgement is incorrect and someone actually does message me.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I don't normally use msn anymore, haven't done so in ages. But mine is [email protected], feel free to message me


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Isn't here more loners? :blank
Edit: Aren't there any more loners here?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^ guess they all went home.

and "Aren't there any more loners here?"


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

arnie said:


> and "Aren't there any more loners here?"


there and here in the same sentence?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> there and here in the same sentence?


lol. I don't know the grammar rules. I just go by what sounds right


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

[email protected]

Fire away.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

[email protected]

You know you're a loner when you have it double posted (in this post and under my avatar).


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> Isn't here more loners? :blank
> Edit: Aren't there any more loners here?


hey , loner here, whats up?


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

[email protected] 
I am one lonely loner. D:
I'll try to be more proactive about contacting people, but I gave up msn for a while since normally everyone shows as offline, where I can't send a message. :| Maybe since we're all hermits it'll work out?


----------



## totallynotabear (May 6, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

So I decided I would also like to have some friends in MSN 

feel free to add me

torupiits (at) hotmail dot com


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

mine is [email protected] but I am having a hard time learning how to use it cause I got it a while back and have added several people from here and am not sure if I am doing it right cause I can never talk to anyone on there it shows them in my friends list but it always looks like they are off line so I am not sure if I am doing it right or not so please feel free to add me and any help with it would be appreciated


----------



## ImaDinosaur (Feb 6, 2012)

[email protected]

Everyone I know on msn is always offline ;_;


----------



## Shikoku (Jun 3, 2012)

[email protected]

I think the fact I just posted this in both topics says enough haha.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

[email protected]

I'm in an odd timezone, so would anyone be interested in e-mailing back and forth?


----------



## hannahm (Jun 9, 2012)

I have put mine on the other thread but I'll post it here aswell. [email protected]


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

cool thread I'm going to add allllll of you 

[email protected]


----------



## bitoqueen (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone can add me.
[email protected]

I talk to practically anyone


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

[email protected], feel free to add me :l


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

[email protected]

I'll talk to anyone so as long as you're not rude or perverted. Send me a PM before you add me though please! (Just so I know who you are)


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

pm me for mine


----------



## WaitingForTheDay (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm kind of a loner so I might aswell give this a shot. Everybody feel free to add me at;

[email protected]


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> Isn't here more loners? :blank
> Edit: Aren't there any more loners here?


You are a loner ? ... I see :roll


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Sameer said:


> You are a loner ? ... I see :roll


:sus


----------

